# Smoked duck breasts, even if u don't like duck, you'll like this!!!



## gt2003 (Aug 22, 2007)

I never used to like duck. I always thought it tasted like liver. I'd kill duck then give it away because i couldn't stand it. Finally I recalled an old college experience where we had a chef visit one of our classes at Oklahoma State univ. He marinated and smoked duck and it was incredible. I took the short lived memory and ran with it. Here's what i came up with. Clean the duck, breast it out and soak the breasts in salt water overnight to draw out the blood.  Change the water every few hours.  Take the duck breast and inject about 1 ounce of cajun injector honey teriyaki seasoning into it. Next, coat the outside in seasoning salt, or if available, cajun shake seasoning, also from cajun injector. Finally, wrap each breast in a piece of bacon. I usually smoke the duck breast over hickory for right around 3-4 hours at around 250 degrees. My wife usually hates wild game and she loves this stuff. I had my youngest eating it at 5 years of age and he loves it. My 2 step kids love it too, and they are ALL picky eaters. If the cajun injector marinades aren't available I'm sure you could simply mix honey with some teriyaki sauce and use that to inject. If no cajun shake, use seasoning salt. Please try and let me know what you think. I've tried duck other ways but this is the only one that makes it "Edible" for me. Give me some feedback once you've tried it. Thanks, Greg


----------



## gt2003 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's duck season now and i don't want anyone to miss out on this, so.....BUMP!


----------



## dingle (Nov 14, 2007)

duck.......duck......duck......duck.....duck.....G  OOSE! Smoke 'em all!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

Sounds good GT!


----------



## gt2003 (Nov 22, 2007)

Haven't harassed the ducks yet, been in the woods with the deer.  I'll get a hold of my buddy and see if I can either accompany him on a hunt or "mooch" some duck breasts from him.  Will post pics one the whole thing is completed. 

If anyone else gets the chance, try the recipe and see what you think.  Greg


----------

